# Crinum Calamistratum



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

A few pictures of the flowers and the bulbs that are forming.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Danny, that is very similar to the way my _C. americanum_ looks when it sets seed. Those swollen fruit at the top of the stalk will probably produce several large seeds. The _americanum_ seeds are rather slow to germinate, but the success rate is high. I just put them in regular potting soil and keep them moist. In nature, the seeds float and are carried by water to new locations to disperse the plant.


----------

